
Does More Money Motivate Higher Performance? - ajaimk
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/post.aspx?bid=358&bpid=25254&nlid=3049
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Again?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376655>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1370134>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1360285>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1357390> <<<\-- This one has the
comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1360285>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1370134>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376655>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383943>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1385999>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1388904>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1389955>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390588>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1397443>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1408731>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1410992>

There are probably more.

------
GBKS
Another lecture about how money can't make up for a good work environment
where people can be proud of what they do. Problem with these articles is that
money and a fulfilling job aren't mutually exclusive as it's being portrayed.
It's not black and white.

How about trying to make people happy and giving them enough money that they
invest themselves and take responsibility to maintain and even improve the
status quo?

~~~
kls
No doubt, I always feel like I am being feed an agenda with how many times
this subject comes up. It surreal, almost like some paid think tank is
spitting out studies to make the masses think that they don't need to be paid
gobs of money for skills that most people don't have. I will take the high pay
and job satisfaction please, because the two are not mutuality exclusive.

